# Who will win the NRL grand final???



## dscot60 (Sep 27, 2009)

just would like to see who you guys think will win the nrl grand final 


GO MELBOURNE STORM:lol:


----------



## JasonL (Sep 27, 2009)

Melbourne will be hard to beat and I think they will win, but I hope Parra can do it....


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Sep 27, 2009)

I haven't been paying much attention unfortunately, but someone tell me how the Broncos are going, they're the best


----------



## JasonL (Sep 27, 2009)

Broncos are heading home from Melbourne after failing to turn up to the game.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 27, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Broncos are heading home from Melbourne after failing to turn up to the game.


 :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: I never saw the game ..dont really like football ...BUT thats FUNNY ...heard they played bad ....and my heart broke for all the ST KILDAS fans ...dam bloody cats ...wasnt like the cats were playing anything special ...just BAD LUCK to the SAINTS :cry:


----------



## FAY (Sep 27, 2009)

I also think the Storm will be hard to beat. But hope Parra wins.
I always like to see a team from the state where the game originate from win.


----------



## boxhead (Sep 27, 2009)

Storm i hope .should be a great game anyway .


----------



## wranga (Sep 27, 2009)

im not a parramatta supporter. id like to see parra win, but dont think they can beat melbourne after the way they played against brisbane. if jarrod haines is outed theres no way that parramatta will win


----------



## JasonL (Sep 27, 2009)

I would be very suprised if JH gets booted out of the grand final... he has a good record..


----------



## tamstar (Sep 27, 2009)

Well dont take my word for it cause i go for the sharks (yes I know......lol) but i think the storm will smash parra......


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Sep 27, 2009)

Go parra!! they are going to get it.


----------



## abbott75 (Sep 27, 2009)

2009, year of the KNIGHTS!

Oh... wait..


----------



## wranga (Sep 27, 2009)

jarrod haines is clear to play. parramatta now have a slim chance of winning


----------



## ammers (Sep 27, 2009)

STORM all the way


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 27, 2009)

ammers said:


> STORM all the way


ii agree


----------



## boxhead (Sep 27, 2009)

wranga said:


> jarrod haines is clear to play.
> 
> Big surprise that . what a joke . Gibbs gets 3 weeks for same thing .
> GO STORM :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## krusty (Sep 27, 2009)

i think the storm will be to strong.


----------



## Khagan (Sep 27, 2009)

This is our year  both Hayne and Keating free to play!

*GO PARRA! *


----------



## ivonavich (Sep 27, 2009)

What a cracker of a game it is going to be!!!! 
I personally want the NSW based Parramatta Eels to win but the Storm looked the business last night. Both are great 80min football teams but I think the Storm has the better defence....

Storm by 6


----------



## fine_jungles (Sep 27, 2009)

two great teams.

massive hit on fui fui last game  good stuff.
i hope Parra wins.


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 27, 2009)

Parra without a doubt!

Go you *EELS*

And justice is served Hayne & Keating to play


----------



## Khagan (Sep 27, 2009)

fine_jungles said:


> massive hit on fui fui last game  good stuff.



Yeah but Fui is just a fricken beast, keeps on smashing he's a tank lol.


----------



## andyscott (Sep 27, 2009)

Storm have now made 4 Grand finals in a row.
Lost one, Won one, Lost one, and next week they WILL WIN.

GO STORM!
MAKE US VICTORIANS PROUD


----------



## Bushfire (Sep 27, 2009)

Melb Storm by 14, too strong, too good, all class. 

Another storm heading to Sydney although this time no dust and para will be left wondering what could of been.


----------



## bongie555 (Sep 27, 2009)

'86 was the last time Parra won a grand final, they've always been a super team but nothing more than sentimental favourites to win.....melb' will have to make a few major mistakes to lose,they've got too many big guns...go the eagles...


----------



## dscot60 (Sep 28, 2009)

yeah jarrod haynes a great player but im up for billy to show him the best and then inglis there to back him up. itll be a though game but yeh i reckon storm by about 14 

GO STORM


----------



## Jonlivingthelife (Sep 28, 2009)

Storm! Storm!


----------



## Jackrabbit (Sep 28, 2009)

Don't forget Storm have had a soft build up. Brisbane didn't play to their potential so Saturday's game isn't a good indicator of where the storm are at, especially after a week off and another easy game against Manly before that.

Parra have had to handle the pressure of final's footy for the past 12 weeks. They should be battle hardened by now. I just hope Cayless is fit to play.

GO PARRA!


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Sep 28, 2009)

i hate both teams but putting cash on parra by 12


----------



## dscot60 (Sep 28, 2009)

Jackrabbit said:


> Don't forget Storm have had a soft build up. Brisbane didn't play to their potential so Saturday's game isn't a good indicator of where the storm are at, especially after a week off and another easy game against Manly before that.
> 
> Parra have had to handle the pressure of final's footy for the past 12 weeks. They should be battle hardened by now. I just hope Cayless is fit to play.
> 
> GO PARRA!


 true but that also means that they are all gunna be fit and no injuries cant wait fro sunday gunna be the best game :lol: ill be gettin the jersey out and about with the flags 
gunna be funny goin to cousins for the dad and he goes for melb to but mi uncle goes for parra


----------



## station (Sep 28, 2009)

without a doubt the eels, well maybe a bit of doubt haha


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 28, 2009)

mmm good question but i hope the eels win


----------



## dscot60 (Oct 3, 2009)

well guys less then 24hrs left till the storm take out the grand final cant wait lol


----------



## Khagan (Oct 3, 2009)

dscot60 said:


> well guys less then 24hrs left till the storm take out the grand final cant wait lol



You wish.


----------



## dscot60 (Oct 3, 2009)

no need to wish mate


----------



## Riley (Oct 3, 2009)

mm i reckon melbourne will win but im going for the eels


----------



## mrmikk (Oct 3, 2009)

EELS it is our year. Tomorrow will be a slaughter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrmikk (Oct 3, 2009)

dscot60 said:


> well guys less then 24hrs left till the storm take out the grand final cant wait lol


 
Dream on, you are about to be hugely dissapointed.


----------



## craigryan (Oct 3, 2009)

Hoping & Praying for an Eels Win!!! I love the EELS.


----------



## thals (Oct 3, 2009)

GO STORM YOU GOOD THING YOU!!! They had better win, gotta maintain my Vic pride! :lol:


----------



## dscot60 (Oct 3, 2009)

mrmikk said:


> Dream on, you are about to be hugely dissapointed.


 mate the eels are a juggernaut its gotta end at some stage and the storm will end it
storm loose tomoz i will hold my head in shame when i come onto this site lol


----------



## dscot60 (Oct 3, 2009)

pythonrockchik1 said:


> GO STORM YOU GOOD THING YOU!!! They had better win, gotta maintain my Vic pride! :lol:


in 07 geelong win the grand final
in 07 storm win the grand final
in 09 geelong win the grand final
soooo..............................................
in 09 storm once againwin the grand final


----------



## Khagan (Oct 3, 2009)

dscot60 said:


> storm loose tomoz i will hold my head in shame when i come onto this site lol



Better get ready then :lol:!


----------



## thals (Oct 3, 2009)

lol, I would hope they'd follow suit though that may just jinx it, so I'm not sayin nuthn


----------



## krusty (Oct 3, 2009)

since the SHARKS are not there i will have to say GO THE STORM.


----------



## dscot60 (Oct 3, 2009)

cheers krusty
yeh python rock chick im closing my mouth now lol


----------



## Bushfire (Oct 3, 2009)

I thought it was quirky that in 2007 melbourne storm beat Manly, Brisbane and Para for the flag. In 2009 melbourne have beaten Manly, Brisbane and tomorrow Para for the flag. Billy Slater for the medal.


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 4, 2009)

UMMMMMMMMMMM................ thought the team with most points/goa;s, whatever would win?????? LOL


----------



## Slateman (Oct 4, 2009)

LOL Melbourne people have lately all the fun. They have NRL final and AFL to watch.

Don't forget to put last tips to reptiles direct tipping competition. I just wander who will be the 5 lucky winners.


----------



## buck (Oct 4, 2009)

Bushfire said:


> I thought it was quirky that in 2007 melbourne storm beat Manly, Brisbane and Para for the flag. In 2009 melbourne have beaten Manly, Brisbane and tomorrow Para for the flag. Billy Slater for the medal.


 
Flag??? Did they pinch it from a supporter?? I think you have your codes mixed up.

I really hope the Eels can win as I hate the Storm but feel that this weather is playing into the Storm's hands. I don't think the Eels can win by playing conservative footy and this weather just isn't conducive to the Eels style of play. 

I hope I am wrong......


----------



## bkevo (Oct 4, 2009)

parraaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## licky (Oct 4, 2009)

1 minute in inglis knocksout Hane with pure skill instead of luck.
i hope hane gets chewed up and spat out.
only player worth it to be in the GF from parra is Fui Fui


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 4, 2009)

i think they are both four man teams
parra:
Mortimer
Hayne
Moi Moi
Hindy

storm:
Slater
Inglis
Blair
Cronk
(and maybe finch but not imo


----------



## Bushfire (Oct 4, 2009)

buck said:


> Flag??? Did they pinch it from a supporter?? I think you have your codes mixed up.
> 
> I really hope the Eels can win as I hate the Storm but feel that this weather is playing into the Storm's hands. I don't think the Eels can win by playing conservative footy and this weather just isn't conducive to the Eels style of play.
> 
> I hope I am wrong......


 

Yes thats right FLAG. No there is no mix up in codes. I may be a Victorian but I'll always been more interested in League than AFL, I played for Werribee, and then school boys in Coffs Harbour, to the Toormina Panthers, Northern Rivers Reps, and the Victorian State team. In the seven grand finals Ive been in the winning team not only gets a trophy / plate etc etc but also get a little triangle flag for the club rooms. Next time you are in a club room have a look. I know this also happens in the NRL as when I went on tour of the melbourne storm offices I have seen both the 1999 and 2007 ones.


----------



## jinin (Oct 4, 2009)

Paz


----------



## Khagan (Oct 4, 2009)

licky said:


> 1 minute in inglis knocksout Hane with pure skill instead of luck.
> i hope hane gets chewed up and spat out.
> only player worth it to be in the GF from parra is Fui Fui



Jeez spiteful much?


----------



## dscot60 (Oct 4, 2009)

storm win the toyota cup
now storm to win the nrl grand final


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 4, 2009)

I could be like some of the anti-AFL boofheads who respond on AFL threads and say "who cares, it's a crap game", but being an ex-Queenslander, I do care  ......... Go STORM!!!!!


----------



## lemonz (Oct 4, 2009)

looks like sttorm is gunna win


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 4, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> Storm by 6


 
10min to go and Parramatta coming home this prediction is looking good....


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 4, 2009)

********** ******* penalty cost me my prediction!!!!


----------



## lemonz (Oct 4, 2009)

storm won!!


----------



## dscot60 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes thats wat im talkin bout storm number 1
inglis sealed the deal as we all knew he would


----------



## Khagan (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm devistated, crushed,, any word you can find to desciuribe my disapointmwent =( i have however consumed gha;f a bottle of weild turkey during ther game so it;s all good bro but patrra next year for sure Hayne + tahuy


----------



## dscot60 (Oct 4, 2009)

khagan worst thing for parra was when hayne tryed to do sumthing inglis was there to clean him up


----------



## snocodile (Oct 4, 2009)

:cry:noooooooooooo!!! we lost we were so close:cry:


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 4, 2009)

Stupid penalty probably cost the Eels the game!...and now I have to buy a girl both luncg and dinner at a restaurant of her choice.

I cant stand Inglis either!


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 4, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Stupid penalty probably cost the Eels the game!...and now I have to buy a girl both luncg and dinner at a restaurant of her choice.
> 
> I cant stand Inglis either!


You've done that on purpose I'm sure....sly dog! :lol:

Anyway folks, why is it that us Mexicans have to show you how to play this game, year after year! :lol:

(I'm just stirring you all up....and having a bit of fun. If you want to know real sorrow, just imagine a St Kilda fanatic having his team shown up in the last 5 minutes of an AFL Grand Final......Parramatta supporters, I truly know your pain!)


----------



## jdonly1 (Oct 4, 2009)

The better team WON<GO STORM:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dscot60 (Oct 4, 2009)

jdonly1 said:


> The better team WON<GO STORM:lol::lol::lol::lol:


 aye to tht


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 4, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> You've done that on purpose I'm sure....sly dog! :lol:


 

Maybe lol ...nah if the eels won she would have had to pay which sounds better to me lol in the last 4 years Ive had to pay for everything for her haha


----------



## Bushfire (Oct 4, 2009)

MELBOURNE STORM the greatest team of the decade, need not say no more. The best team won and it was never in doubt.


----------



## derekm (Oct 4, 2009)

Bushfire said:


> MELBOURNE STORM the greatest team of the decade, need not say no more. The best team won and it was never in doubt.


Short memory, Bushfire! It's only 12 months since "the greatest team of the decade" got flogged by the greatest margin ever in an Australian Rugby League Grand Final!!! By my team - Manly!!! 
So greatest team of this year, absolutely! Greatest team of 2007 - that too. But not the decade!


----------



## Bushfire (Oct 4, 2009)

Short memory, I dont think so,!!! Sure Manly beat us last year and that was deserved but who Flogged them the year before that by a extremely healthy margin (at the time the biggest margin ever). But be that as it is Melbourne Storm has made it to four straight grand finals, a fate not matched since the eels of the early 80s despite sal caps and a high turn over of players. 9 finals in 11 years of existence. They fully deserve the team of the decade tag without a doubt. Also know this, its a very high prob that melb will be there next year too, as the majority of the key players are signed still at least 2012.


----------



## dscot60 (Oct 4, 2009)

it true the storm are the team of the decade wether u like it or not i love it lol he wouldnt have lost so bad or even lost at all if camo smith was playin


----------



## derekm (Oct 4, 2009)

Bushfire said:


> who Flogged them the year before that by a extremely healthy margin (at the time the biggest margin ever).


Before last year, the biggest margin ever was when Eastern Suburbs (now the Roosters) beat St George 38-0 in 1975. The 2007 score was 34-8. And, yeah, you may have made your point about greatest team of the decade (grumble, grumble, bloody interstate teams, etc. etc.).


----------



## dscot60 (Oct 4, 2009)

derek correct me if im wrong but didnt melbounre kick manley out of the finals if the week lol no offence or anything


----------



## derekm (Oct 4, 2009)

dscot60 said:


> derek correct me if im wrong but didnt melbounre kick manley out of the finals if the week lol no offence or anything


Yes. Thank you for reminding me about that!  Now, I'll just go back to reminiscing about last year if that's OK.  

There is one good thing about the Storm's win. My wife is a Parramatta supporter and, because the rivalry between Manly and Parramatta is legendary, we bag each other's teams mercilessly throughout the season. The gloating in our house would therefore have been huge if Parramatta had won!


----------



## dscot60 (Oct 4, 2009)

haha fair enough i guess the storm did u a favour on that behalf lol


----------



## derekm (Oct 4, 2009)

dscot60 said:


> haha fair enough i guess the storm did u a favour on that behalf lol


yep! Drowning in "gloat" is not my idea of a good time!


----------



## dscot60 (Oct 4, 2009)

hahahaaha


----------



## derekm (Apr 22, 2010)

derekm said:


> Before last year, the biggest margin ever was when Eastern Suburbs (now the Roosters) beat St George 38-0 in 1975. The 2007 score was 34-8. And, yeah, you may have made your point about greatest team of the decade (grumble, grumble, bloody interstate teams, etc. etc.).



In light of today's news, I just had to resurrect this thread so I could withdraw my admission about the Storm being the greatest team of the decade. Turns out they were only the greatest cheats in the whole of Australian Rugby League history.

Now all I have to do is hope that Gallop wakes up to himself and awards the 2007 & 2009 premierships to Manly and Parramatta. That's how the fans will see it. Deep in their hearts, they won't accept a year with no premiership winner, so it might as well be official.


----------



## bpb02 (Apr 22, 2010)

Mate he can not award them premiers due to the fact that every team storm beat in those 2 season was at a disadvantage. You would have to take storm out of the hole competion and see who ended up with the most points


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Apr 22, 2010)

bpb02 said:


> Mate he can not award them premiers due to the fact that every team storm beat in those 2 season was at a disadvantage. You would have to take storm out of the hole competion and see who ended up with the most points


 
Im an afl but follow storm because im from victoria(and dont really know the game), but id agree with this - only the fair way to do it.


----------



## bpb02 (Apr 22, 2010)

The last couple of years nrl has been in the red money wise it's interesting to me howelbourne have so much cash yet they have a small fan base getting only 10 - 15000 a game.


----------



## Slateman (Apr 23, 2010)

what a stupid situation now. What is the point to win by cheating. nobody can be happy with victory like that


----------



## bongie555 (Apr 24, 2010)

i just feel sorry for people who lost money on footytab or any form of tipping comps. the biggest loser here is rugby league and the fans..

GO THE MIGHTY SEA EAGLES...


----------



## bluereptile (Apr 24, 2010)

Go the bunnies !


----------



## krefft (Apr 24, 2010)

Cronulla will win the comp this year. Over the next few weeks every other team will be exposed for doing the same as the Storm


----------



## Piggo (Apr 24, 2010)

Hopefully the Sharks aren't cheating the salary cap krefft, otherwise that would be two things they're really bad at.

Sorry, couldn't resist! =]


----------



## WomaPythons (Apr 24, 2010)

well my 2 fav teams are now down the botten so im not even gonna put there names up


----------



## Gekambi (May 6, 2010)

Parra will win!!! Wooo!!!


----------



## Jake_the_snake (May 6, 2010)

Whats the Difference between Melbourne Storm and a Toothpick???


















A toothpick has got 2 points


----------



## Jakee (May 6, 2010)

I got a feeling storms will win it..


----------



## jacorin (May 7, 2010)

Dragons


----------



## PythonPro (May 7, 2010)

Dragons will again just like they did last year.


----------

